# Holzfforma Bars and Chains



## Bedford T (Apr 1, 2017)

I noticed they had rolled out some larger bars over the 14" bar and chain loop they introduced the brand with. I put 3 - 16" loops and a 16" bar in the cart and shipped they were a few cents less than $40 total.

here is a 16" loop
http://www.huztl.net/325-063-16-inc...-042-044-045-046-048-056-064-066-p431122.html

and the 16" bar
http://www.huztl.net/325-063-16-inc...-042-044-045-046-048-056-064-066-p431068.html

Right now the 14" is not showing but a 12", 16, 18 do appear with loops for them


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 1, 2017)

Are these anything that anyone would want to buy?


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 1, 2017)

I bought. I own the 14" bar. I thought the quailty was similar to my stens bar which I like. The chain others have said was good and i have not used one yet. I pointed it out because I thought it was a good buy. It might be only be for those that don't require a well known name on the bar and chain. If it's worthless I lost 40 if it's good I got 3 chains and a new bar.


----------



## Efisher26 (Apr 1, 2017)

Figures the 18" is 058 only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah, if the chain is decent, by all means, you can't go too far wrong for that price. Is the shipping reasonable?


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 1, 2017)

I see, 1 bar and 3 chains for $20, and $20 shipping.
So if you got 2 bars and 6 chains, would they give you any break on shipping, or would the shipping be $40?


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 1, 2017)

I took out 2 chains so only 1 chain 1 bar was in cart it was 24.21 added 2 chains 39.71 so 2 more chains cost 15.59 or 7.75 each shipped.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Apr 1, 2017)

Still cheap like borscht... I've been waiting for Huztl to list them, Arbourtec's prices and shipping are considerably higher.
I've probably put 2 tanks through my ms250 with the 14" setup and have no complaints yet.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 2, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> I see, 1 bar and 3 chains for $20, and $20 shipping.
> So if you got 2 bars and 6 chains, would they give you any break on shipping, or would the shipping be $40?



i went back and looked because i am a tightwad. so the base of one chain and one bar 24.21 and adding 5 more chains for a total of 73.29 making those chains now 9.81 each shipped.

you have to play with the order to find the sweet spot on shipping. the chains were 7.75 when you added two. the way international air works from me playing with two carts whittling down my costs by trail and error its by the pound not by what you buy unless its got free shipping. $7-9 each is about the cost of retail sharpening per chain around here, which you likely do yourself, but still, your times worth something. i try not to fret over shipping until i aint saving no money. just means i never sit down and just buy, gotta play the ship me cheaper game. they need more chain sizes and longer bars now.


----------



## Little Al (Apr 2, 2017)

I purchased a 14" 50DL Stihl " rip off PS3 arrived some2/3 weeks ago Total cost $7.38 with post to France so far cut around one & a half cubic metres of seasoned oak around 8" to 10" dia after initial stretch it's been much as premier kit 1 touch up with file & still good. As I can buy 2 & a bit of these chains for the same money as a Stihl PS3 so far it's a reasonable choice.


----------



## Bedford T (May 2, 2017)

They just updated their web page with longer bars and chain.

a 25" bar delivered is $26.50 
http://www.huztl.net/3-8-063-25inch...60-MS461-MS660-MS661-MS650-MS880-p509237.html


a 28" bar delivered is $31.70 
http://www.huztl.net/3-8-063-28inch...60-MS461-MS660-MS661-MS650-MS880-p509232.html


----------



## Bedford T (May 4, 2017)

I had a 14" bar and I just now got the chain for it. I sent both to a buddy who has the resources to compare them to Stihl and Oregon and he is objective with no bias. I went to that trouble out of curiosity plain and simple. I got a replacement 16" bar and a couple chains for my 029. They arrived the day the long bars went on sale. I like them both. I want to hear what he thinks. I will share if he does not.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 18, 2017)

When these bars became available I had a minor rant about the freight and huztl fixed it, at least slightly, so I had a go. I only have two so far, both 25 inch. One has been used on an 056 magnum that I'm very careful with, because I don't want to hurt it, and one that started life on my 048 and is now on my working again farmertec ms440. The reason I'm posting is to ask how other people are finding them....? 
I've tried various chains from Stihl and Oregon to Carleton and farmertec and I think the slot gap is too big. Has anybody else found this and has anybody tried tightening the bar up? 
They also feel very flexible compared to an Oregon bar but I'm not really sure if that's much of a problem. 



Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## OTAlucard (Jun 18, 2017)

I bought two of the 28 inch bars for cutting the stumps off as close to the ground as I can. No sense in destroying a expensive one. 

I wonder if the smaller bars are even worth it. Then I ask myself why the small stihl bars cost so darn much.


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 18, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> One has been used on an 056 magnum that I'm very careful with, because I don't want to hurt it,



Now that's funny. I love my saws too!

Just checked mine no issue here. I have been pleased with both bar and chain and another guy just posted he was satisfied with the chain and liked bar. I don't have a 25 so that might not be helpful


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 18, 2017)

I been thinking, you sure you are using the right size chain? I am sure you are, just a thought


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 18, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> I been thinking, you sure you are using the right size chain? I am sure you are, just a thought


Yeah I used the supplied chain at first and found it to be sharp and hard, and it only stretched the first time and settled down well, but it cut curves...operator error, you say, but it was sharp and not forced so I thought maybe the wrong chain for the bar.That's why I've tried the others, unless you lean on the bar it cuts curves often, and either direction, I'm thinking because of the loose slot. Only very very worn and undressed bars have done this with me previously. 
It's not unmanageable, the bar doesn't jamb or anything, it's just me being fussy. I might try tightening one of them or just run them. 
I will say the coating is tough they still look great. And I haven't tried a smaller one, this might be size specific

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (Jun 18, 2017)

If the same Chinese company makes
The huztl chain as does the upstart chain.
I will buy it.
i bought 9 chains for me 3 for my friend he wants 6 more now lol.
I'm still on my first one after many hours of cutting dead ash mainly.
1 initial stretch after adjustment no problems it really wakes up after a couple of sharpenings.
3/8 .50 full chisel it sucks they only offer up to 20 inch loops they have echo dl loops too.
i'm going to email about bigger loops.
I have had good luck with the china bars I've used but they are .58 when the chains are done i wont buy .58 gauge I've got everything set up for .50 i will never know why the chinese are so gung ho about .58 there was a time that's all i could find from them.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes I've found the chain to be very good. I did buy a cheep chain locally and it stretched every time I used it until I was just afraid to use it anymore. Only been sharpened four times. But most of the Chinese chains have been great. I bought a genuine Stihl chain for my husky (weird but true) and it must have missed the hardening process cause it would not hold any sharpen. They did replace it free but I started trying new things after that.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (Jun 18, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Yes I've found the chain to be very good. I did buy a cheep chain locally and it stretched every time I used it until I was just afraid to use it anymore. Only been sharpened four times. But most of the Chinese chains have been great. I bought a genuine Stihl chain for my husky (weird but true) and it must have missed the hardening process cause it would not hold any sharpen. They did replace it free but I started trying new things after that.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


Same here I've bought some bad chain's in 30+ years of cutting.
It happens with any mass produced products. 
A few years ago i got a Chinese chain that was as soft as aluminum lol
But everything I've bought recently has impressed me.
And there is more branded "store front's " carrying them so that will help with quality too when you can speak to a distributor.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jun 18, 2017)

What I have noticed is that the chains are getting better but the files are getting worse..... what brand of files are worth buying?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (Jun 18, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> What I have noticed is that the chains are getting better but the files are getting worse..... what brand of files are worth buying?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


I use echo branded made in germany files dont know the maker.
Pferd husky and stihl still does the job.
A good raker file is hard to find
The husky branded ones dull quickly for me.


----------



## sven556 (Jul 14, 2017)

I just received two chains; a .325 .063 18" 74 drive links and a .325 .063 16" 67 drive links. I haven't used them yet but the 16" chain looks to be superior, definately different manufactures. Metalurgy is unknown but the side to side play is over twice as much on the 18" chain. The 18" is marked with "xangxtx" and is semi-chisel with no anti-kickback features. The 16" is unmarked, full chisel, safety chain. Neither is super sharp but will likely cut ok without any touch-up. Only time will tell how they perform...


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 14, 2017)

xangxtx
Suspect, good info. My 16" cuts good, had a 14 too.


----------



## Little Al (Jul 16, 2017)

grack said:


> I use echo branded made in germany files dont know the maker.
> Pferd husky and stihl still does the job.
> A good raker file is hard to find
> The husky branded ones dull quickly for me.


The last batch of Echo branded files I had dealings with were of Vallorbe manufacture VG quality At the moment I find Vallorbe, Bahrco , & Sandvik; Files the best bang for your buck. Save Edge are not easily available in my part of the world ; the couple I had a while back were VG.Sandvik make a good flat file.


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 17, 2017)

They have changed and are printing by farmertec on the bars instead of working man. thanks farmertec, great.

international shipping is a treat. i am waiting on some parts to complete a ms660 around a complete engine i have. so was looking for a bar. i see they have .63 36" bar. so i am a little shocked with the shipping showed. just planning the purchase.

so i spent 45 minutes figuring that buying the bar separate and the 3 chain loops separate i saved 27-29$ in shipping over just putting them all in the cart. both sets the product cost was more than shipping and thats the kinda of balance i seek. i know i have done good when it works out like that. i guess could have thrown in some more stuff before it rose. but i was not looking for that.

its a good looking bar been a month or two before all the parts tricke in


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 18, 2017)

No 3/8 .063 chain at farmertec any more.....anybody know why? It's on almost every saw I have and I've found it great.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 18, 2017)

They maybe are out of stock, got a big order that wiped the line. Gotta be 
Something like that surely. Message them on Huztl


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 18, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> No 3/8 .063 chain at farmertec any more.....anybody know why? It's on almost every saw I have and I've found it great.
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



i was on site and took a quick peak they still have at least one on there now.


----------



## TimTaylor (Jul 18, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> i was on site and took a quick peak they still have at least one on there now.
> View attachment 591517


Sorry,I meant in the 25' boxes.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTaylor (Dec 27, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Sorry,I meant in the 25' boxes.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


So I ordered a new 24" bar from huztl, just to see what was what, and it looks much better, very tight in the groove and accurate looking compared to the others I got earlier. I hope the coating is still as tough. 
It's going on a 272 as soon as I finish rebuilding it.


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDXchain (Jan 10, 2018)

grack said:


> If the same Chinese company makes
> The huztl chain as does the upstart chain.
> I will buy it.
> i bought 9 chains for me 3 for my friend he wants 6 more now lol.
> ...


That Hnsavrqua saw has the biggest starter handle I have ever seen


----------



## cre73 (Jan 10, 2018)

PDXchain said:


> That Hnsavrqua saw has the biggest starter handle I have ever seen




I just put one of those on my MS660 Clone. I am very happy with it. I will most likely add one to my SuperXl925 and the 070clone I'm building now.


----------



## bigG (Aug 17, 2019)

cre73 said:


> I just put one of those on my MS660 Clone. I am very happy with it. I will most likely add one to my SuperXl925 and the 070clone I'm building now.


I just got the 660 clone yesterday (blue, not kit). I thought I'd be tossing the bar and chain for the Stihl roller, which I see on Ebay for $99, bar and chain. Been working 16 hour shifts, so couldn't put it together yet. Tomorrow is the big day. Glad I can at least cut with the Holzfforma bar and chain. I thought the saw would be more lossey goosey. Feels a'ight.


----------



## Buckin'ham (Nov 22, 2020)

bigG said:


> I just got the 660 clone yesterday (blue, not kit). I thought I'd be tossing the bar and chain for the Stihl roller, which I see on Ebay for $99, bar and chain. Been working 16 hour shifts, so couldn't put it together yet. Tomorrow is the big day. Glad I can at least cut with the Holzfforma bar and chain. I thought the saw would be more lossey goosey. Feels a'ight.


How well is your 660 clone and Holzfforma bar and chain working?


----------

